
Boston VC who passed on Facebook trashes the Valley - transburgh
http://valleywag.com/tech/east-vs%27-west/boston-vc-who-passed-on-facebook-trashes-the-valley-298346.php
======
jpalacio486
The guy's just upset because he didn't have the foresight to see that Facebook
would make it big.

